# HELP converting my wardrobe into a grow room



## J4m3s (Oct 26, 2006)

hi all,

new too this forum and new to growing weed , im wanting to give it a shot tho.

i have a dehumidifior and fan and that is it so far i have acsess to 8 plugs from my wardrobe soon too be growroom .

the only thing i have done so far is cover the floor with foil help please what next


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

We will need the dimensions of your wardrobe. Width, length, and Height. So we can size your lights and exhaust fans.
Also with the foil. If you MUST use that. make sure its dull side out. White poster board would work better. or even better paint the interior flat white.
Also you will want some weather stripping for the doors and a good latch. so the doors can close with no light leaks.

I moved this over to the growroom set-up and design section for ya.


----------



## J4m3s (Oct 26, 2006)

aprox

 67" high
 41" lenth
 530mm width
                  as for the interior its already white but im not sure what flat white means


----------



## J4m3s (Oct 26, 2006)

Could some1 give me a rough estimate on how much evrything will cost?
and i meen evrything compost,lights,seeds evrything any1?

thanx


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

So you looking at about 5 1/2 sq.ft. of area.
and about 31 cu.ft. of volume.
Everything will be overestimated in cost.

You gonna need at least 3 CPU fans for exhaust out the back. There is a how to by brother grunt in the DIY section. I'd say 30 bucks for those.

5 sq.ft. will need about 50W per sq. ft. of HID lighting. We'll go with an HPS. so you will need a 250W HPS for that. Econo-250W High Pressure Sodium $95.00 + shipping. HERE.

Fertilizer/Soil:
Fox Farms Grow Big (soil) for Veg. 1 qt. $11.95 (HERE)
Fox Farms Big Bloom (soil) for flower 1 qt. $11.95 (HERE)
Fox Farms Tiger Bloom $12.95 (HERE)
Fox Farms Ocean Forest Organic soil. $25.00 (HERE)

Estimated Total: $200.00

Seeds I seperate in the cost.
www.seedboutique.com I'd go with the Nirvana line @ 15 bucks a pack. Those I recommend for NEWBs opposed to the more expensive ones.

This in theory should produce at least 5 ounces of bud for you.
I would recommend making a veg. Cabinet to keep a female and take cutting from her and root them. Not much is need for a veg. cab. Just check out Brother Grunts Grow journals. He has a few set-ups you can get ideas from. And make them for under 50 bucks.

The fert/soil list I gave you is just one of the many re-sellers. You alos do not have to use Fox Farms. A lot of folks have had great success using there product.

Edit:
The white inerior should be fine.
Also check this thread and do a lot of reading before planting your first seed. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837


----------

